# Precompilare i pacchetti ?

## gatiba

Ciao a tutti !

Volevo farvi una domandina forse banale ma per la quale non trovo risposta da nessuna parte.

Vorrei scaricare, compilare ed archiviare gli ebuilds in maniera da poteril in futuro reinstallare su questo stesso computer.

Ho provato con -buildpkg ma non fa altro che archiviare i pacchetti senza compilarli.

Non c'è un modo per creare una sorta di .rpm da poter poi reinstallare ?

Grazie a tutti in anticipo !

----------

## Peach

cioe' non vuoi aggiornare o vuoi crearti un archivio di tutti i pacchetti con tutte le update uscite le patch e via dicendo?

hmmm... fare da mirror è la migliore soluzione (se hai banda)   :Laughing:  (joking)

oppure vuoi crearti una specie di linux-ghost ogni tot giorni a mo' di backup?Last edited by Peach on Sat May 03, 2003 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## enx89

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> -buildpkg

 

l'opzione giusta è --buildpkg. E' questa l'opzione che fa per te!

Poi nelle opzioni attivabili nel file make.conf c'è 

```
FEATURES="buildpkg"
```

 che dovrebbe creare i pacchetti automaticamente senza che tu debba specificare --buildpkg (credo).

Ciao ENx

----------

## maur8

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> l'opzione giusta è --buildpkg

  oppure -b e poi i pacchetti .tbz2 si trovano in /usr/portage/package/All

----------

## gatiba

Grazie a tutti !

----------

